# SPSP Launch Saturday



## yakattacker (Mar 19, 2011)

I have a pass this weekend from the wife and baby to fish Saturday. Hoping the weather cooperates and to launch from SPSP in hopes of catching a trophy season keeper. Went and bought a shiny new umbrella rig, and tied a tandem crank/bucktail setup like Shawn Kimbro suggests:

http://www.chesapeakelighttackle.com/2007/10/29/a-new-look-at-light-tackle-trolling/

Not too sure I'm happy with the crank I currently have tied up but I will probably switch it out before Saturday. Would love some company if anyone else is up for some yak trolling. Let's hope for no thunderstorms. If it's too rough, I may have to reconsider and hit some protected waters, but I'll update this post closer to the weekend.

:fishing:


----------



## Ronaulmtd (Feb 8, 2011)

In Astoria, Oregon, two weeks ago we were trolling a similar rig on the Columbia River Chinook Salmon fishing- only we were using a drop shot rig with big in line spinners and "quick fish" sardine wrap crankbaits...each was setup on with a 1 or 2 oz. drop shot on a lighter mono line for the weight in case it hangs on bottom- the lures had to be close to the bottom to get fish. We slow trolled one rod per fisherman- Oregon DNR regs prohibit more than one rod per fisherman. The King salmon were fresh sea run and were averaging 14-15 pounds. We used Abu 6500 C3 reels with 15 # braid and 8'6" Berkley salmon rods- Light tackle and fun! Some Kings are heavy-weights going 50 pounds but the average King runs under 20. This same technique should work in the Bay...


----------



## yakattacker (Mar 19, 2011)

Not looking too good. Small craft advisory, 15-25 mph SSW winds, and 3 foot waves . Most likely going to launch out of Buzz's in Ridge, MD and cruise St. Jerome's inlet in hopes of a break in the wind/waves to shoot out to the bay to troll. If not, I'd be happy fishing the inlet for croaker/schoolies.


----------



## cducer (May 7, 2010)

yakattacker said:


> Not looking too good. Small craft advisory, 15-25 mph SSW winds, and 3 foot waves . Most likely going to launch out of Buzz's in Ridge, MD and cruise St. Jerome's inlet in hopes of a break in the wind/waves to shoot out to the bay to troll. If not, I'd be happy fishing the inlet for croaker/schoolies.


Just another day on the Chesapeake.... seems like the wind will never stop !


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

fished from pax nas this morning til 1230, not cold or windy no fish either only saw 1 nice fish caught and 1 baby. fished most of the out going they probably started to bite on the incoming


----------



## yakattacker (Mar 19, 2011)

Sorry you didn't get your other citation ! I must have driven right by you. I got on the water from Buzz's at 12:30, boaters were coming by saying they were hitting their limits. Saw some big carcasses when I got back. Sounded like they were in 35-45 foot of water. I only made it to about 28' in depth:










Numbers in RED on the image above.
1. Launched from Buzz's Marina 12:30
‎2. Headed to this spot kayaking into the wind to have it at my back while trolling
3. This area is a maze of crab pots. no problem for a kayak, but would be a hot mess for a boat.
4. Thought I was far enough out with the wind picking up to make it back to shore comfortably so I dropped my umbrella rig and trolled parallel to shore.
‎5. Got parallel to the inlet opening, so I headed toward shore to hopefully do another pass, but it got too choppy so I just headed straight in.

Total 10 miles, legs feel like jello. Awesome day though. Wet suit was too much for 75 degree weather. New Scotty Rod holders did well. I pulled 2 pop rivets out because I pretty much fell on the rod holder when I was getting out for a break on my way in. No biggie, will just pop rivet them back or use stainless bolts if the holes got stretched out.

Already can't wait for calmer waters to get back out!
:fishing:




surfnsam said:


> fished from pax nas this morning til 1230, not cold or windy no fish either only saw 1 nice fish caught and 1 baby. fished most of the out going they probably started to bite on the incoming


----------

